# What to do...Paradigm center?



## ace27 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well I called the stereo shop and was going to pick up a Studio CC-690 in black, they had one in. When I got there they had sold it and all they had left was the other colors. I was a little upset that they did sold it on me. They however offered me a Signature C3 V2 in piano black for $1300. What would you do, get the C3 or wait and get a CC-690 when some more come in ?:huh:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Matching the front three speakers is really important, so I'd stick with the speaker that matches the line of speakers you already have. If you have the Studio series, you should stick with the CC-690.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto, or get a speaker identical to your fronts for 3 perfectly matched speakers (if it will work with your setup).


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I second Eugovector on that one too.. having the EXACT same speaker across the front would be ideal.


----------

